# IPAD nouvelle génération



## BOBBER78 (23 Décembre 2010)

j'ai entendu parler d'une nouvelle génération incluant clé USB et cam avez vous des informations à ce sujet ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------

oups !!! je n'avais pas vu la rubrique "actualités" ,   sorry !!!


----------

